
Ghosts of departed quantities – The problem with infinitesimals - ColinWright
http://robjlow.blogspot.com/2017/05/ghosts-of-departed-quantities.html
======
ianai
I did a first attempt at coding these up at one point.
[https://bitbucket.org/ianai/](https://bitbucket.org/ianai/) under hyperreals.

